# Mockingbird Drive Haunt 2012



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

vids











please see my album 
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1322


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Good gracious you have a bunch of props! WOW! Such a great yard haunt, there is so much to see. I really loved it, but I absolutely want to make a prop like your werewolf in the chair that rocks from side to side (hint, hint). He is fantastic! Your lighting and the fog looks great...well everything looks great. Your photos here look fantastic but I am going to take a look at your photo album on your page now. You have done such wonderful work, thank you for sharing!
P.S. I love your Samara....and your stirring witch....and your big ghoul....and your grim skelly...shall I go on?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You certainly know how to put all your space to good use. I love your pumpkin grouping and the guy sitting on a bench is great!


----------

